# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Last posting not in thread.

## Vincent

I've come across something interesting; I can never see the last post that someone has made. (referring only to the posts I've added comments.)  I know it's there, because I get a notification and I can read the post via the email that was send. However, if I go to the post, for example, I want to see what Dave's response was on Virgin Mobile, I can't see it. I have to click on the icon that says, 'go to last post' in the second column to read the response. If I click on Virgin Mobile and want to read the whole post, it ends with mine and not Dave's.

Have the setting changed since updating to a newer version?
Anyone else having this anomaly?

----------


## Dave A

That thread continues on virgin mobile - page 2.

I've set the software up at 10 posts per page. There are links at the top right and bottom right of the displayed posts section with links to the next page.

----------


## Vincent

Silly me, didn't even think about looking for page 2  :Oops:

----------


## Dave A

No problem. We all have our moments.

To some extent there are almost too many options with the vB software. It's great once you're used to it, though.

----------

